# Can people summarize what they think we might have on here PLZ!



## dani14 (Sep 4, 2012)

Okay so I'm just soooo confused on what this problem could be and what could be the cause of it so could you guys please post what you think it could be or what you have tried and has worked to help get rid of this problem...I feel like there are multiple things that can cause this problem and not everyone has the problem for the same reason.So please can you guys do this it would be easier to have one page where we can all look at the remedies ppl have used to cure themselves and hopefully find one that works for each individual by trying all of them until we are cured.


----------



## westr (Jan 27, 2012)

i think i have a dislocated cocyxx, ive strained against a pelvic floor that is loose and ive prolapsed internally causing the sphincter to fill with part of my rectum which keeps it open. an underlying yeast problem has been made worse due to the air from the outside which has caused an overgrowth, and the smell isint just seeping from my ass but is getting into the bloodstream and into my saliva due to some kind of process the yeast is doing.

doesnt explain all of my symptoms but it explains more than any other theory.


----------



## yellow11 (May 14, 2011)

Well Dani I think it's fair to say that most people on here break down onto one of two sides - what I would call structuralists who believe there is something anatomically wrong down in their nether regions and bacterialists who believe it's a particular strain of bacteria in their guts that's causing the smell. Of course there can be some overlap like Westr and different people may have different causes so whos to say whose right and whose wrong in particular individual cases. Personally I really do believe that if you have leaky gas but don't leak muscus or moisture it's very probable that it's a bacterial problem you have but then again I'm no expert. If you think you fall into this category there does seem to be a number of set things you should do :-

*Probiotics - *These really do help a lot of people to some degree though it seems some probitotics work better than others depending on the particular person. It's said that probiotics always need to be kept refridgerated, those ones you see just lying on a pharmacy shelf should be ignored. I heard a good tip if you want to see if a probiotic is effective or not is to poor it into a glass of milk and put it in the refridgerator. If it works then the probiotic should start to ferment the milk and turn it into a yogurt of some sort. I found my smell has gotten a bit worse since I started using probiotics but I think thats natural till my insides gets used to them.

*Antibacterials - *Some antibiotics are said to help in the sort term like metronizadole (don't think I spelt that right). Maybe your doctor could prescribe some, however they are not supposed to be used long term and a lot of people prefer top take natural antibacterials like - grapefruit seed extract, ginger, garlic, oregano oil, cocounut oil.

*Supplements - *A lot of people say that you should take a multivitamin tablet as people with digestive issues are deficient in things like zinc, magnessium etc. I've read in a few places that vitamin b is a goodthing to take for malodour sufferers. Charcoal tablets are supposed to curtail the odour though personally I've always found them to make matters worse and you are not supposed to take them long term anyway as they trap nutrients being absorbed into your insides.

*Diet - *This is the tough one. Individual people will of course find different diets work best for them but unfortunately if you have leaky gas it's probalby best to start out on an extremely restrictive diet for a while to try and strave the bad bacteria. Red meat and diary are big no nos, maybe check out the low fodmap diet as well, unfortunately you may need to elimate sugar as much as possible in the short term anyways.

I came across this excellent blog - mytummytantrum recently which has an awful lot of really useful information which I think you might like to check out ( I think the man who runs it is on here also, is that you hadenduff?). Also if you could get a hand on a copy of the book Hard to Stomach by Dr john McKenna that might be worthwhile. Though he doesn't talk about leaky gas in particular he does have great insights into how our intestines work, I can honestly say reading that book changed my life in that it gave me a whole new perspective into my problems which unfortunately I've had since my teens.

Unfortunately I still have leaky gas despite trying a lot of these things but I came across this lady once who said her son suffered a lot from a malodour conditon, I think he had fish odour syndrome , who tried a lot of thing s to cure himself all to no avail. However one day he decided to make a concerted effort to cure himself by doing all these things together in concert with each other and hey presto it worked. I've been a lot more haphazard in my approach so I think I need to be more like that and try all these possible solutions at the same time.
That's the sum total of everything I've read up on in the last few years hope it might help though as I've mentioned before if I have all the answers then I would have been cured by now


----------



## thickthighs1 (Apr 12, 2013)

yellow11,
I think you've summed it up well..Im going to check out mytummytantrum now


----------



## embarrassed (Mar 15, 2013)

I'd like to add pancreatic insufficiency.


----------



## carl100 (Apr 2, 2013)

yellow11 said:


> Well Dani I think it's fair to say that most people on here break down onto one of two sides - what I would call structuralists who believe there is something anatomically wrong down in their nether regions and bacterialists who believe it's a particular strain of bacteria in their guts that's causing the smell. Of course there can be some overlap like Westr and different people may have different causes so whos to say whose right and whose wrong in particular individual cases. Personally I really do believe that if you have leaky gas but don't leak muscus or moisture it's very probable that it's a bacterial problem you have but then again I'm no expert. If you think you fall into this category there does seem to be a number of set things you should do :-


Do you have leaky moisture or mucus with your leaky gas?


----------



## yellow11 (May 14, 2011)

Looking back on my post I see I've missed out on a biggy in terms of not mentioning taking enzymes with your meals, they are pretty strongly recommended alright. It's good that you brought up pancreatic insufficiency Embarrassed, that could affect a lot of people here. It reminds me that someone told me I should take the pancreatin enzyme with my meals. Only thing about them is that I think they contain milk so I might try and find another enzyme or perhaps there is so little milk in them it doesn't matter.

No I don't have either leaky muscus or moisture Carl, that's why I'm pretty sure it's bacterial problem for me, also unfortunately sometimes I suffer from a weird body odour so that's another sign.

Of course i really don't know enough to say whether bacteria can cause leaky muscus as well but it does seem to me to suggest more of a problem with the anatomy down there.

Wonder how many people on here have leaky gas but not the muscus or moisture? It would be really interesting to find out...


----------



## carl100 (Apr 2, 2013)

Ive had leaky gas for a month and dont get any muscus or moisture. I can not can not believe this is happening to me at mo its totally horrific from being completely normal to this, I dunno if I have the mental strength!


----------



## embarrassed (Mar 15, 2013)

I can relate carl100. It's been 5 months. Do you know what might have happened a month a go? A sickness, a drug interaction? Allergic reaction? I can pinpoint mine. I WILL fix this. Can't afford to but I will. Maybe concentrate on that. It's the only thing I can do.


----------



## embarrassed (Mar 15, 2013)

For me, (personally) I got sick and just wasn't feeling like I couldn't take something for the runny nose. So I took mucinex dm maximum strength. I'm an idiot and took it for over a month. I think that's what mest up my stomack/small intestines. Soon after I had horrible gas (that wasn't leaking yet). I'm lactose intolerant, but stayed the hell away from any milk products! But the gas got worse and worse. Now it just leaks out. Most of the time I'm not aware. Going to a university now that my gasto doc gave up on it. Fingers and toes crossed.


----------



## carl100 (Apr 2, 2013)

I really dont know, maybe it was some chicken breast I ate from a restaraunt, it was a little bit crunchy on the inside when I ate it and wish Id pushed it away now. My symptoms started fully without stopping the next day although Im sure I had it the week before but only lasted for a few hours I think and went away so didnt think much of it. I didnt have any food poisining from that chcicken breast though so not sure if that was the problem. Im going to doctor to see if I have a thrush problem as I think I may have it on my penis and have always had a very whitish toungue.


----------



## dani14 (Sep 4, 2012)

Thank you all for replying <3 it means a lot to me!I didn't reply any sooner because I was busy with school sorry.

@Yellow11 I don't have mucus or moisture so from what your ideas are i probably have an imbalance of bacteria.I've tried align before( for a while) but it did not help at all so i gave up on it.... I also tried florastor & others that i can't remember.None of them were in refrigerators at the store nor did I put them in one.Do you think i should buy some and refrigerate them and also use natrual antibacterials?....do you think if i used the natrual antibacterials too much it would result in killing good bacteria too and lead to more problems?I also agree that charcoal does not help I used it and it did not help with the problem and it made me constipated.


----------



## yellow11 (May 14, 2011)

Hey Dani,

I share your frustration. I've been on the probiotic vsl3 for a while now and it doesn't seem to lessen the smell if reactions from people are anything to go by. However my diet is not too good at the moment so hopefully if I can eat better the probiotics will have a better chance of success. I mightn't know much for sure but I have definately read in a lot of places that probiotics are meant to be refridgerated. If they are left out on a shelf for a long while whatever it is in them that makes them effective just dies. I do think that tip about pouring a probiotic into a glass of milk and leaving it in the fridge to see will it turn into yogurt sounds pretty good, you should try that with the next batch of probitoctis you buy and see. I would say though ask in the pharmacy where they keep their probiotics, you will probably be just wasting your money unfortunately if you get them from a shelf out in the open.

Thats a really excellent point you raise about the natural antibacterials. I've wondered myself how can something like grapefruti seed extract be able to kill the bad bacteria in your gut but somehow leave any good bacteria alone. I'm afriad I really don't have an answer to that butdoes seem to be the standard advice to take them all the same.

Wonder does anyone out there have an idea of what is the most effective antibacterial to start taking or are they all pretty similar?


----------



## dani14 (Sep 4, 2012)

Well maybe kerif & kimchi could help us???instead of a probiotics because both of these are refrigerated so that would make it more effective comparted to a probiotic i would think and then we could also take a natrual antibacterial.....but for how long should someone try something to see if it is starting to cure them? & for diet do you think that a person pretty much has to eat only protien like chicken & sea food and low sugar vegtables/fruits.


----------



## carl100 (Apr 2, 2013)

Im slightly confused, what is the difference between grapefruit seed extract and grape seed extract and which one is best to get?


----------



## yellow11 (May 14, 2011)

Hi Carl,

Was told a good while ago now to try grapefruit seed extract and so I went to the health food store and was happily taking it for two weeks until I happened to glance at the label on the bottle again one day and found I was actually taking grape seed extract haha. D'oh! It's grpaefruit seed extract that's the recommended one alright, couldn't say why but that's whats been said.

Your idea of taking kefir is a good one alright Dani, a few people have said it's helped them. But I wouldn't give up on the probiotics just yet, a good pharmacists of health food store should have some good ones stock in their fridges. I find diets really hard to stick to unfortunately. For me anyway I find if I eat too much grains my system can't really handle them too well so often I end up with little enough to eat, end up hungry and can't last on a diet. Wonder is there anyone else out there with some diet plan that cuts out all the bad stuff while still leavung you enough to eat?


----------



## dani14 (Sep 4, 2012)

I'm just going to start eating foods with probiotics,taking probiotics, and eating/drinking things that will boost my immune system .But especially probiotics I'm going to overdo it to see if it does anything and I'm not going to change my diet.There has to be a way to do this without diet change!!!We deserve to be able to eat the foods we enjoy!


----------



## nono (Jun 10, 2013)

I think my odor is bcz of gastritis... Gastritis is very hard to heal, there is no specifiek medication to cure gastritis in the market... I'm thinking to go on fasting for 3 days, to give my stomach some rest, I'm pretty sure it will help


----------



## nono (Jun 10, 2013)

same story here, believe it or not, it has something to do with inflimation... (I have gastritis)



pengu said:


> That is also how my problem started.
> 
> bad gas that gradually got worse until one day I could no longer hold it in.
> 
> Now i only very rarely get the bloating and gas that ruled my life during that period.


----------



## tds2n (Jul 16, 2012)

.


----------



## dashrendar (Mar 17, 2013)

tds2n said:


> I've resigned to eating only baby leaf spinach and a bit of fish for some protein.. Some days, I'd kill for pizza or some ice cream.


DONT DO IT BRAH

I had some pizza like 5 days ago because "fuck it i have never been healthier, i can handle it"... I can still smell myself, and i feel terrible.

Also, not sure if it has been said this thread but I think anxiety/tension is a huge part of the problem people are having. Doing some breathing exercises should help. Try some breathing exercises with acupuncture if you can afford it, though i dont think the acupuncture bit is necesary if you are willing to do the excersies for 30 mins - hour at a time. It helps, though i still have problems once in a while because I'm retarded..


----------

